# Supermarket Mopeds



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alright Chaps,

Anyone bought or know of anyone who has bought a moped from the supermarkets over here i.e Eroski, Al Campo.
Just wondering if there any good?

Cheers

D


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Depends what it is - For a while Carrefour sold Yamahas. 

BUT - the question is "What's back-up/spares/Servicing like"?

Unless YOU know what you're ding - Buy from a REAL dealer. Pop into your nearest scooter dealer. This IMO is now especially important as more and more they're electronic controlled and if they go wrong SPARES matter. You may find a decent S/H one too. 

btw - get a copy of the SCOOTER MEGATESTs from the local newsagent. This is a great way to find out how the scooter/moped is rated.

A few years ago we toyed with getting a 125cc runabout - Was interesting that one scooter - though NEVER best at any one thing was always in the top three. Was also one of the cheapest. I don't know what the current state is - Mrs C(M) decided she was NOT going to use one - and I have 3 somewhat larger 2 wheel beasts. It was the Daelim NS125.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Depends what it is - For a while Carrefour sold Yamahas.
> 
> BUT - the question is "What's back-up/spares/Servicing like"?
> 
> ...



Cheers for that chris was going to buy another big bike but wife wants to get some experiance and does'nt have a licence so going for a wee piddler for a while.
Will look the Daelim up

D


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Will look the Daelim up


The one I was on about is no longer made/sold etc.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

There's no one with more experience of buying two wheel junk on this forum than Chris.....so if he gives a thumbs down to supermarket mopeds they must be pretty grim!

Buy Jap....from a main dealer....or be prepared for a life of misery!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*sp motor*



XTreme said:


> There's no one with more experience of buying two wheel junk on this forum than Chris.....so if he gives a thumbs down to supermarket mopeds they must be pretty grim!
> 
> Buy Jap....from a main dealer....or be prepared for a life of misery!


I must admit I have not been following this thread, I believed that there was only one motor bike ever made, & that was an "HD" nothing else gives the right vibrations???????????????? griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> ..so if he gives a thumbs down to supermarket mopeds they must be pretty grim!


It's more vote of no confidence from SUPERMARKETS. Their after sales service (in general) is less than awe inspiring. 

Seriously - BUY one of the Annual mega-test-compilation magazines. My experience is that the writers are a damn site more objective and practical than many of the superbike journos. They often pick up on things a normal (non-scooter freak) person would miss. 

One point - if you live in an area with less than perfect roads - you're STRONGLY advised to buy something that looks like the old Honda C50 (large diameter wheels) - look a bit naff nowadays but they handle potholes WAY better. These however can be lacking in storage bins for helmets etc. That's the reason for the megatest books.

In general the Koreans seem to get GOOD small scooter marks.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> It's more vote of no confidence from SUPERMARKETS. Their after sales service (in general) is less than awe inspiring.
> 
> Seriously - BUY one of the Annual mega-test-compilation magazines. My experience is that the writers are a damn site more objective and practical than many of the superbike journos. They often pick up on things a normal (non-scooter freak) person would miss.
> 
> ...



Alright Chris.

Been out and about and can't find the magazine so will have to order it.
Though i have been around local dealers and some are very high priced but i have found a friendly small dealer who is selling Vikers mopeds. There is a few around but can't seem to find much info on them on the net. Especially interested in the Vickers Twister 125cc don't suppose anybody's heard of it. I know it is a chinese bike but its the wifes first and though chinses bikes are cheap and simple they do have a decent reliability record these days.


Cheers

D


----------

